# Just had to wait on me



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tried to talk this fellow into calling a drain cleaning place o clean out their kitchen sink yesterday but he said he would rather wait on me to do the work cause I am his buddy .... Yep he knew that no one else would touch this mess  


https://goo.gl/photos/wptHX5ViFQqAYBku7


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Lol! Just for fun, after you got the line open did you hook it back up like the and put a full sink through the disposal to flush the line? I'd pay to see that!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I was not in a good mood today and I knew this guy for a long time... he always rigged up everything in his house.. 

I cut off the pipe above that tee with a cable saw, and installed a 2x1 1/2 fernco coupling then a tee with a cleanout on top of it and a new trap,,, I had to basically re-do everything 

I did not have a long enough cable
so I got a company to come out and attempt to get it unstuck tomorrow... 

and I am pretty sure the line will fall apart in the basement when they put their rod through it..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Speaking of which, what's that tee picking up?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> Speaking of which, what's that tee picking up?



It goes backinto the far left corner and elbows up to the top of the sink with an auto air vent on it...
you would think they would have put that out to where someone could have 
thrown a cable down it but nooooooooooo...:no::no:.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness, what a mess and the RO unit tapped directly into the waste. Nice

Will they let you S trap a fixture then take an AAV off after the S-trap in your area?

What a friend dragging you into this. I think I would rather have enemies and make them pay.


----------



## rowanova (Aug 2, 2017)

Interesting point about the RO system, but that's the only way I've ever seen it done except for a couple systems that come with an air gap built into the filtered water spout. How would you connect the drain line in this instance?


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

If the rest is piped correctly either an air gap fitting mounted through the top or a separate trap tall riser indirect under the sink. So one would need 2" DWV behind the cabinet to accommodate.

https://www.ferguson.com/product/kohler-air-gap-body-with-cover-k9110/_/A-ProdFamily-124255


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

The drain cleaning company went out today and I think I am 
in the clear now... Have not heard of any issues with the pvc snapping loose in the basement so I am just writing this one off ....

This guy was legendary for rigging up plumbing in his home and its not the first mess I have had to deal with.... 
He used to do collection work for me way back in the 80s and his wife looks like she is about to croak any time....They are both heavy smokers and elderly, so its all for charity at this moment unless I got to go back and fix what the drain guys broke.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Thru all that he still missed his alignment marks. I heard they can help

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

